# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة أثر: اللهم يامن يرزق النعاب فى عشه ارزقني

## احمد ابو انس

ورد ان داود عليه السلام إذا دعا ربه قال(اللهم يامن يرزق النعاب فى عشه ارزقني)
ماصحة هذا الأثر؟

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

أخرجه الدينوري في "المجالسة" (1353) -ومن طريقه ابن العديم في "بغية الطلب" (7/ 3429)- من طريق معاوية بن عمرو، عن طلحة بن زيد، عن الأحوص بن حكيم؛ قال: كان من دعاء داود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا رازق النعاب في عشه وذلك أن الغراب إذا فقس عن فرخه خرجت بيضا، فإذا رآها كذلك نفر عنها؛ فتفتح أفواهها، ويرسل الله لها ذبابا، فيدخل في أجوافها؛ فيكون ذلك غذاءها حتى تسود، فإذا اسودت؛ عاد الغراب فغذاها، ويرفع الله عز وجل الذباب عنها

وقال محقق "المجالسة": إسناده واهٍ بمرةٍ. طلحة بن زيد الرقي متهم، انظر "الميزان" (2/ 338 - 339)


وأخرجه أبو نعيم في "الحلية" (5/ 183)، وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (17/ 107) من طريق أبي بكر بن أبي الدنيا، عن عمر بن سعيد الدمشقي، عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز، عن مكحول قال: كان من دعاء داود عليه السلام يا رازق النعاب في عشه وذاك أن الغراب إذا فقص عن فراخه فقص عنها بيضا فإذا رآها كذلك نفر عنها فيفتح أفواهها فيرسل الله عليها ذبابا يدخل في أفواهها فيكون ذلك غذاءها حتى تسود فإن اسودت انقطع الذباب عنها وعاد الغراب إليها فغذاها
وقال ابن عساكر: كذا في الأصل ولعله سقط منه شيخ ابن أبي الدنيا فهو يروي عن رجل عن عمر بن سعيد أهـ.

وهو في "القناعة والتعفف" لابن أبي الدنيا (طبعة الكتب الثقافية) بدون إسناد.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

فتح الله عليكم ووبارك فيكم ونفع بعلمكم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## أبو مالك المديني



----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاك مثله أبا أنس .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> وأخرجه أبو نعيم في "الحلية" (5/ 183)، وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (17/ 107) من طريق أبي بكر بن أبي الدنيا، عن عمر بن سعيد الدمشقي، عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز، عن مكحول قال: كان من دعاء داود عليه السلام يا رازق النعاب في عشه وذاك أن الغراب إذا فقص عن فراخه فقص عنها بيضا فإذا رآها كذلك نفر عنها فيفتح أفواهها فيرسل الله عليها ذبابا يدخل في أفواهها فيكون ذلك غذاءها حتى تسود فإن اسودت انقطع الذباب عنها وعاد الغراب إليها فغذاها
> وقال ابن عساكر: كذا في الأصل ولعله سقط منه شيخ ابن أبي الدنيا فهو يروي عن رجل عن عمر بن سعيد أهـ.
> وهو في "القناعة والتعفف" لابن أبي الدنيا (طبعة الكتب الثقافية) بدون إسناد.


*قلتُ: هو في  كتاب "قمع الحرص" [126] للقرطبي، حيث نقله القرطبي من كتاب القناعة والتعفف لابن أبي الدنيا.
وابن عساكر رواه من طريق: علي بن الفرج بن أبي روح، قال:
نا أبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا نا عمر بن سعيد الدمشقي عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز عن مكحول قال كان من دعاء داود عليه السلام، الأثر.
ولم ينفرد به بل تابعه أبو نعيم من طريق: عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن، ثنا عبد الله بن محمد [وهو ابن أبي الدنيا] الأموي، قال:
 ثنا عمر بن سعيد الدمشقي، ثنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز، عن مكحول قال: فذكره.*
*قلتُ: كلام ابن عساكر هذا مردود بما ترجم في تاريخه (45/63) لعمر بن سعيد بن سليمان الدمشقي أبي حفص القرشي الأعور، فذكر من تلاميذه ابن أبي الدنيا.
وقد روى ابن أبي الدنيا عدة أحاديث عن عمر بن سعيد القرشي الدمشقي.
فقال في االعقوبات [83]:
 حدثنا عمر بن سعيد بن سليمان القرشي، قال: حدثنا سعيد بن عبد العزيز، عن مكحول،: «رأيت رجلا يبكي في صلاته، فاتهمته بالرياء، فحرمت البكاء سنة». اهـ.
وقال في الزهد 426: ثنا عمر بن سعيد بن سليمان القرشي، قال: ثنا سعيد بن بشير، عن قتادة، قال: قال أبو الدرداء: 
"ابن آدم طأ الأرض بقدمك، فإنها عن قليل تكون قبرك، ابن آدم إنما أنت أيام، فكلما ذهب يوم ذهب بعضك. ابن آدم إنك لم تزل في هدم عمرك منذ يوم ولدتك أمك". اهـ.
وقال في الورع [78]: حَدَّثَنِي عُمَرُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ، قَالَ: أَنْبَأَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ مُوسَى، عَنْ نَافِعٍ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ مَعَ ابْنِ عُمَرَ فِي طَرِيقٍ، إلخ.
وعلى كل حال فعمر بن سعيد الدمشقي متروك الحديث.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك الله.

----------

